# In need of a good divorce lawyer...



## PatrolDB (Jul 23, 2008)

Well that time has come for me so if anyone can recommend a reputable divorce lawyer around the southshore area, I'd appreciate it.. thanks


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

No info but wanted to wish you luck. it won't be easy... I haven't hit the "divorce" part yet but we split on good terms (as much as you can when you break up). It still hasn't been easy...


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*Sorry to hear that DB. Usually when you split the house, she gets the inside while you get the outside. I wouldn't recommend any lawyer unless you have a big can of shark repellant handy. *


----------



## PatrolDB (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks guys, I know this won't be an easy road at all... it's not so much the property I'm concerned about ( large condo- paid off) but it's more about my kids. She has a lawyer already who I hear is one of, if not THE, best divorce attorney in this area.


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

YIKES! 
Depending on the circumstances, It might be a hard battle with kids involved. Luckily I do not have children, just 2 dogs and there was speculation on who was going to keep them. He knew they would be best with me and eventually stopped fighting it. I see him weekly for Doggy visitation so he is happy with that.. If kids were involved, it might not be so smooth... 

Just try and stay in good spirits. It is a chapter closing in your life. Time to start a whole new one in a positive light..


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

I was fortunate that my ex-wife was blonde and polish.... She hired a lawyer, and any thing that I didn't like I told her that I had to consult my lawyer. I would hang up the phone. Watch TV make some food, eat, do the dishes get comfy and call her back and tell her that my lawyer did not agree with the terms and laid out the way it should be. If you should be so lucky, the divorce was costly as she came into it with nothing and I had started out well, but I didn't pay a dime in legal fees. Love may be blind, but next time i see a pre-nup coming....


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

DB I didn't have a lawyer but my EX use Lori Mullen. She seemed pretty good and has alot of experience with LE. A co-worker recommended, Linda Clarke. Both from our area. 

Good luck and remember things go better if you guys can get along. I know its rough but she will break your [email protected]!!$ less if the two of you at least can talk.

OH, and we are from the same area so if ya need anything just shoot me a PM.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Sorry about the split. But now you've met one of the requirements to get promoted! Congratulations


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Been there, done that, got the T shirt. Like fra says, try to stay on decent terms or she'll have her mouthpiece squeeze your balls until your stomach hurts, and your kids are going to suffer too.

Can't recommend anyone out your way, but nows the time to lean on your friends and family. Speaking about the issues with someone professionally also helps tremendously.

Just to try and inject a little levity here is a joke.

Why is divorce so expensive?....................Because it's worth it.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Either way the probate court judge hates cops.
Ever since he got punched out by one *before* he became a judge.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

94c said:


> Either way the probate court judge hates cops.


FWIW, I had a recnetly divorced guy on my job say the same thing; the judge seemed unbiased until he found out what my buddy did for a living.


----------



## Loyal (Oct 21, 2007)

Life's a bitch and then you marry one..../. I got a puppy for my wife today, definitely got the better of that trade... / this too, shall pass DB, best wishes.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2009)

Dewey Cheatham & Howe LLP


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> Dewey Cheatham & Howe LLP


----------



## Michele (Aug 30, 2007)

DB, I had a very good lawyer and my ex had a complete idiot who raked him over the coals for 20K + more than I paid. 

Our divorce dragged on 2 years after a long marriage. We had 1 minor child as well as assets to negotiate...not so much fun but it will get better!

Everyone told me it takes time and now, 2 months after a fresh, shiny new divorce decree I am so much happier!!!

Good Luck with everything!

Check your PM.


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

PatrolDB said:


> Well that time has come for me so if anyone can recommend a reputable divorce lawyer around the southshore area, I'd appreciate it.. thanks


Sorry to hear about the split. I also have been in your shoes. I suggest to relieve any stress, buy the P90X system! Best of luck to you.


----------



## PatrolDB (Jul 23, 2008)

Just wanted to thank everyone for their suggestions... Got a lawyer who seems to be pretty confident so in a few months I plan on being a happy, single man


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

PatrolDB said:


> ...so in a few months I plan on being a happy, single man


No need to rub it in PatrolDB....


----------



## PatrolDB (Jul 23, 2008)

KozmoKramer said:


> No need to rub it in PatrolDB....


Sorry it's been too long since I could say that!


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

WOW...this thread became pretty long!


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

my Ex constantly asks when we're getting back together again. I just laugh or smile. I won't have that conversation with him. I see him once a week so he can have visitation with the dogs. He walks them, plays with them and feeds them dinner. He is sad when he leaves and i know he misses them but that's what happens when you aren't a responsible adult. You act like a child at all times, even when i need a MAN to do something, you get treated like a child and never a man. I'm done with the drama of having to take care of everything. 
Even after we split, he bought a new car and the dealership tried to screw him. He called me and asked me to take care of it. I said "nope, you need to do this." he was upset and do you think he got them to fix the problems with the car? NO, 2 months went by and it broke down because of a recall that they didn't take care of. He called me to tell me he was stranded. I went, picked him up, had the car towed back to the dealership and LAID into them about it (but in a calm and professional way. no need to yell. That is how i handle my business). They gave him a rental and fixed the problems. Now, if he had only gotten off his ass and addressed it before that happened. He wonders why I won't get back together with him. 
I am NOT your momma, i don't clean up after you or talk to the parents of the bully who scares you. BE A MAN! He isn't a whimp either, he is actually pretty strong emotionally but he wants to be taken care of. I understand that but at the same time, there are things you need to do for yourself, too...


----------



## Duff112 (Apr 14, 2006)

WOW... It's finally come to this: Dr Phil is on Masscops?? You've made it to the bigtime Commissioners!


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

LOL...that's it, I'm emailing Oprah....



Duff112 said:


> WOW... It's finally come to this: Dr Phil is on Masscops?? You've made it to the bigtime Commissioners!


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

PatrolDB said:


> Just wanted to thank everyone for their suggestions... Got a lawyer who seems to be pretty confident so in a few months I plan on being a happy, single man


With Kids it takes a minimum of six months and you have to go to a seminar for a weekend and get your certificate (dealing w/ children of divorce)


----------



## PatrolDB (Jul 23, 2008)

Indeed it does... Indeed it does


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

120K? That makes me want to throw up and gives me an instant headache just thinking about it! Ugh.



mtc said:


> For me $120K and counting, if you count legal bills, home equity, savings, defered comp and pension splits.
> 
> And they say the MAN gets screwed!
> 
> ...


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Sam1974 said:


> my Ex constantly asks when we're getting back together again. I just laugh or smile.


Sammy - just tell the boy; "_Darlin', when the phone don't ring, that'll be me..._"


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2009)

On a related note;

Q: How do you turn a fox into a hippo?

A: You marry it.

<rimshot>

Thank you, thank you....I'll be here all week; don't forget to tip the waitstaff!


----------



## cg7 (May 31, 2009)

You do know why married women are heavier than single women, right?

Single women come home, and after looking at what's in the fridge, they go straight to bed.

Married women come home, and after looking at what's in the bed, they go straight to the fridge. 


:jestera:


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

What's the only food that makes woman stop wanting to have sex.




Wedding Cake


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

Hahahahaha.



cg7 said:


> you do know why married women are heavier than single women, right?
> 
> Single women come home, and after looking at what's in the fridge, they go straight to bed.
> 
> ...


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Why is a bride always smiling?


They know theyve given their last bj


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

mtc said:


> For me $120K and counting, if you count legal bills, home equity, savings, defered comp and pension splits.












Its way cheaper than a lawyer



KIDDING! KIDDING!...Honey, Honey??


----------

